# Cream Cheese and Cherry Danish



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

*Cream Cheese and Cherry Danish*

Cream cheese filling is laid atop a sheet of puff pastry.

*Cream Cheese Filling*
16oz softened cream cheese
2c white sugar
1T vanilla extract
Mix well and use a piping bag to lay it down.
This will do four large danishes.

Then both tart and sweet cherries combined in a filling and spread atop the cream cheese.
You'll need about 1/2c to 1c per danish depending on size.

The puff pastry is then closed and egg washed.
Coarse sugar can be sprinkled on the pastry before baking  if desired
Or a glaze can be added after the Danish has cooled down.

Bake in a 425° oven till the pastry is golden brown.


----------



## tbern (Aug 7, 2022)

My sweet tooth is loving this!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

Mine too, yum!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 8, 2022)

Holy crap! That looks amazing! Bet those don't last very long!!!! Big Like!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 8, 2022)

Fan-frig-en-tas-tic
Love me some cherry anything.

David


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2022)

Sounds so simple yet sounds so delicious. Gonna save this one for our next gathering and serve as a dessert. Where baking is concerned, I like simple because I am NOT a baker   

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2022)

Judy makes these all the time, but yours look excellent. The weave is way cool!!!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2022)

Oh man! That looks so good. Now I’m thinking about my next baking day. maybe a variety… apple, cherry, strawberry! 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2022)

Absolutely decadent, love it! RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 8, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man! That looks so good. Now I’m thinking about my next baking day. maybe a variety… apple, cherry, strawberry!
> Jim


Berries go best with cream cheese filling, at least that's my preference.


----------

